# Kreg Pocket hole jig



## williemakeit (Mar 15, 2018)

With all of the Kreg drill jigs is the #5 better then #4 master?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

For me the key differences in the #3, and #5 are they are both the jigs with a front mounted lever to lock the device. All the others are locked from behind the jig. Now on a 2×4, or other narrower stock, there is no advantage to either, but about the only time I use a Kreg jig, is on sheets of plywood to do corners on case work. If you have a piece of plywood in front of you on the jig, and it's 4' tall, and 6' wide, well. I'll give you a hundred bucks if you make a movie of you reaching over to lock that jig down. Now 4×6 is probably big, but even a 24" tall panel is gonna be hard to get to that clamp on the K4.

What you will have to do is somehow hold that piece of plywood up, and run around the jig to lock it. Either that or have a helper, and I'll pay you a hundred bucks if you can make a video of your shop dog/cat doing that for you. 

Others disagree, but for me, only the K3, and K5 front clamping systems, are worth owning.

PS…. the K3, and the R3 are 2 different things. You will have a hard time seeing a NIB K3, as Kreg apparently doesn't make any more of them. You might see a K3 on Ebay, or CL though. Probably less $$$$$ than the K4 Master too, at least they should be.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'd go for the K5 simply because the handle is in the front. I have an old K2 and my workaround for large panels is to use the R3 kit. I had to do pocket holes along the edge of a 24×96 inch sheet of veneered ply and the R3 was a huge win. It attaches to the round plate on the Kreg panel clamp and you just move along, clamp the jig on and drill. Much easier than moving a large board through the fixed jig.

Also, don't forget the Armor Tool version. They've thought of everything to ensure perfect results based on the wood thickness, and to make all of the necessary jig settings just using a piece of the wood you're working with. The downside of it is that it doesn't offer the full systems like the K4 and 5.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Take a look at the Porter Cable pocket hole jig. I chose it over Kreg because it's super easy to adjust for wood thickness and the clamp faces you. It's a high quality piece of equipment.


----------



## JCinVA (Feb 16, 2016)

^^^^What they said. K5 for the handle in the front and the quicker-adjust clamp mechanism if you change material thicknesses or work with large pieces.

I received the K4MS a few years ago for Xmas and the base is still not assembled, because I have only used the drill block and clamp on my projects. A couple reasons: my garage is tight and I don't use pocket holes very often, but most of the projects so far have been repairs which did not fit into the jig or were larger plywood pieces which would have required a helper or longer arms.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I really like my K5. I'd echo the comments about the armor tool and Porter Cable ones being worth a look too, they seem high quality and might be even better than the kreg. I'm a sucker for features though.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Still using my K-2. All aluminum, 20+ years old and still go goin' strong.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Still using my K-2. All aluminum, 20+ years old and still go goin strong.
> 
> - Bill White


+1


----------



## williemakeit (Mar 15, 2018)

All cool stuff guys, thanks for the info. i'm getting all my eggs together in the basket to build a R Paulk bench.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

The PC Jig was discontinued. I purchase one last year, but haven't set it up yet. I have owned the k2 kit, that had the handle on the backside. It was a very complete kit. I purchased the K4 mainly for the Vacuum adapter. I then bought the K5 when it was on sale. Definitely like the front Handle and self adjusting clamp. I use the K4 now for my Kreg HD jig. You might check out the Armor Tool Auto-Jig Pocket Hole System. It has some nice features and has the self adjusting front lever. Price is close to the K5. Either one would make you happy. Or build one like Izzy Swan's. Dan


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

I have been using the K3 for years and will never understand why they discontinued it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been using this Kreg jig for many years and I don't know what number it is . I made the mount and it has served me very well on every project I used it on. I like simplicity.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## williemakeit (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice set up Jim


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 3 and 4….I have them both set up on a small panel. The 4 has "wings" that can support a longer panel. I really like that, but must admit that when doing a cabinet panel it can be a hassle to reach around it, so for that reason I might go with a K-5. But not owning one, I'm not sure if they come with the plastic extrusions to bring support the board to the level of where the drilling is done…in my mind that is important, otherwise you might not get the board you are drilling, "level".


----------

